# New PulseOx for less than $75



## MMiz (Feb 10, 2008)

After a google search I see that there are several FDA-approved PulseOximeters that are less than $75.  Example.

I'm wondering if I missed a development that made this possible.  The price of AEDs has gone up significantly over the past year, while PulseOximeters seem cheaper.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Feb 11, 2008)

With the requirement that most business have them readily available, it would seem that AED's are cashing in on that law.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sqrl said:


> With the requirement that most business have them readily available, it would seem that AED's are cashing in on that law.


A sudden increase in demand would account for a sudden price increase, but in the long run, it will turn into a price decrease beyond what they were originally. As soon as supply can catch up with demand, not only will prices go back down, but due to increases in scale, prices should get lower than they were before. Assuming that there isn't some other factor(s) involved as well.

As for the pulse oximeters: I've visited the Masimo and Nellcor website several times over the past year, and haven't heard an inkling of any reason why prices should suddenly go down. I don't know who the manufacturer is of these $75 model, but when the cheapest name-brand finger clip model is around $300, I'd be suspect of something so much cheaper. Either it's a piece of junk, or the sales source is suspect.


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I've worked with these before. They aren't designed for long-term monitoring, and they are somewhat delicate (open springs on the sides)

But, they are tiny and easy to use for spot checking.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one of these on every plane I fly. They work just fine for routine spot checks, but no will not hold up to continuous use and abuse.................... 

but for less than 100 bucks, what do you expect????????


----------

